# Teaching > General Teaching >  how to teach DRAMA

## shahzadsaani

*Teaching of Drama*
Drama is the specific mode of fiction represented in performance. The term comes from a Greek word meaning "action" (Classical Greek ...)

ORIGIN OF DRAMA:

The word Drama comes from a Greek term meaning a thing done. Drama is the oldest and the earliest term of imitative arts. Its origin is obscure in history. However it lay in the religious instinct of man. The ancient Greek drama originated from the religious festivities of the people in the name of DIONYSUS, god of wine, good health and merriment. Mimes were performed and later on dialogues were added to it. The themes and characters were supernatural. The tone and treatment of the subject-matter was generally comical and farcical containing the seed of later Greek comedy.

ELEMENTS OF DRAMA:

According to the Aristotle there are six elements of drama and these are;
Plot, character, theme, spectacle, diction and thought.

PLOT:

Plot is simply the plan, design, scheme or pattern of events in a play, poem or work of fiction. In a good plot the organization of incidents and characters are in such a way as to induce curiosity and suspense in the reader or spectator.
Aristotle says;
"Plot is the very soul of tragedy"

PLOT STRUCTURE:

Plot is often designed with a narrative structure, storyline or story arc that includes exposition, conflict, rising action and climax, followed by a falling action and resolution.




EXPOSITION:
Exposition is the beginning of the plot usually concerned with introducing characters and setting. These elements may be largely presented at the beginning of the story, or occur as a sort of incidental description throughout. 

RISING ACTION:

Rising Action is the central part of a story during which various problems arise, leading up to the climax.
Conflict is the "problem" in a story which triggers the action. There are five basic types of conflict;
Person vs. Person: One character in a story has a problem with one or more of the other characters;
Person vs. Society: A character has a conflict or problem with society-the school, the law, tradition;
Person vs. Him or Herself: A character struggles inside and has trouble deciding what to do.
Person vs. Nature: A character has a problem with some element of nature, a snowstorm, avalanche, bitter cold;
Person vs. Fate: A character has to battle what seems to be an uncontrolled problem.

CLIMAX:

The climax is the high point of the story, where a culmination of events creates the peak of the conflict. The climax usually features the most conflict and struggle, and usually reveals any secrets or missing points in the story.


FALLING ACTION:

The falling action is the part of a story following the climax. This part of the story shows the result of the climax, and its effects on the characters, setting and proceeding events.

RESOLUTION:

In drama a resolution consists of a series of events that unite them and leads to the catastrophe.

CATASTROPHE: 

The catastrophe is the final resolution in a poem or narrative plot, which unravels the intrigue and brings the piece to a close. The catastrophe is either simple or complex. n a complex catastrophe, the main character undergoes a change of fortune, sometimes by means of a discovery, and sometimes without.

CHARACTER:

A fictional character is any person, persona, identity, or entity that originated in a work of art. Along with plot, setting, theme, and style, character is considered one of the fundamental components of fiction.

CHARACTERIZATION:

The ability of a writer or critic to characterize a character is called characterization.

Difference between character and characterization

Character:

The characters in a story are the ones who develop the plotline. Moreover, it becomes truly coherent when a significant relationship between the characters and the events is clearly established

Characterization: 

Characterization is the process of conveying information about characters in narrative or dramatic works of art or everyday conversation. Characters may be presented by means of description, through their actions, speech, or thoughts.

Types of Characters:

There are two types of characters in a story or drama and these are;
1) Round characters 2) Flat characters

1) Round characters:

A round character is a major character in a work of fiction that encounters conflict and is changed by it. Round characters tend to be more fully developed and described than flat, or static, characters.

2) Flat characters

A flat character is a minor character in a work of fiction that does not undergo substantial change or growth in the course of a story. Flat characters play a supporting role to the main character.

SETTING:

In fiction, setting includes the time, location, and everything in which a story takes place, and initiates the main backdrop and mood for a story. Setting has been referred to as story world.
A setting is the time place and social environment a story take place. Setting contains the following elements.
a.	SCENE:
In fiction, a scene is a unit of drama. A sequel is what follows; an aftermath. Together, scene and sequel provide the building blocks of plot for short stories, novels, and other forms of fiction.
b.	DRESSING:

Dressing is the costume of the character when they act at the stage.




c.	MAKEUP:

It is the type of a costume which the characters use for their best appearance at the stage.

d.	DIALOGUES:

Dialogues are the integral part of drama. Dialogues help us in revealing of true psyche of character

e.	THEME:

A theme is the main idea of an essay, paragraph, or a book. The idea about life is revealed in a work of literature. Themes often explore timeless and universal ideas and may be implied rather than stated explicitly. Along with plot, character, setting, and style, theme is considered one of the fundamental components of fiction.
Example:

Theme of A doll's house is feminism and scarification

DIALOGUES:

Dialogues are the integral part of drama. It is also the way by which a character express his expressions and he act at the stage. Dialogues help us in revealing of true psyche of character. Therefore we always cherish the memories of good dialogues.

PROCEDURE:

1) The whole class is divided into different classes and groups and they assumes that the characters of that play are caught alive and their rights are read to them
2) Each student in the class is given a role so that they can perform the character by their reading the context of the play.
3) Students are briefed on the court procedure and given enough time for preparation and consultation, during which the are supposed to read the text thoroughly and prepare their accusation list, defenses and testimonies.
4) Students are shown and taught that the text can yield so many interpretations. Each one is valid as long as it can be backed by the actual lines of the text

----------

